# Sort by series/episode



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Would be very useful if TiVo had ability to sort series recording by Series/Episode.
While new series are (usually) broadcast in correct sequence that is not the case for archive stuff.
For example - I auto-record MASH and prefer to watch in original broadcast order (continuity of characters and occasional story lines) but ... broadcast on multiple channels over time in different orders make this a real pain to navigate.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

1.Pick any episode of mash
2.Select explore this show
3.Episode guide
4.(all episodes shown)
5.Select episode (even if it says not available - that's a bug, press select anyway)
6.You then get "watch now from my shows"
7.After watching that episode, it will return to the menu at 4 so you can watch them in order

It's quicker than it sounds !

[edit] quick iPhone video 
My "shameless" folder (wishlist) shown has series 4 / 9 and US series 1 mixed together:
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2y6Y4DY9LxI&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/media]


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the detailed description - will try it out tonight.


----------



## Brangdon (Feb 9, 2001)

Sorting by record date would be nice too. Mine tries to do that, but often ignores the year. Makes it hard to find recent recordings.


----------



## Paul Webster (Nov 16, 2003)

I've now tried this mechanism .... and it does work but is highly inefficient of not all episodes have been recorded.
I think that "not available" means that it is jot in the current schedules so it is not available to record.
However, there is no indication that it has been recorded until you go into the episode for more details.
It makes it very slow.
There is also no indicator that the show has been watched.

This is an area that XBMC does a much better job of handling.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Don't forget on demand.

Often the gaps are filled by the episodes being available on demand,
So 'not available' really means:

Not in upcoming schedule and
Not currently available from on demand

It's a just a bug that it doesn't also check recorded shows at that point - sure it used to.


----------

